# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  concentrate when you offer Salah

## **Veil**

I just have a general question, and inshaAllah we can share ahadith and our own techniques as well. 

How do you?  concentrate when you offer Salah
as i always just cannot do i try hard and know such prayers are not accepted BY ALLAH

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

^^ omG!!!
so damn true!!
sorry i cant contribute much
but ur right!!
all da weird thoughtz come to u RIGHT in da middle ov prayerz
like COME on!!
*i forgot mah cellie in car*
*have to clean da windowz*
*i was searchin for___ and now i remeber where i put it*
aaahhhhhhhh
like sheeesshh!!!itz not just u sweety
i guess all of us have them
u just have to TRY hard to concentrate...u know...it all dependz on niyyat??

----------


## **Veil**

niyyat tu hoti that y we pray than again ek dum dont what happenes , really it makes so guilty

----------


## **Veil**

still no replies on this

----------


## Rockkker

Meray saath bhi hai yehi problem bohat ziada, itnay fazool ghalat salat khayaal tabhi aatay hain :s... There is one way, but not works always i guess.. kuch nahi sonchta main, as if like just staring at the jana maaz, dimagh pe taala lagadeta hun, and concentrate on the words m saying. Esa kuch.. and i was successful in preventing such thoughts.

----------


## Rockkker

> niyyat tu hoti that y we pray than again ek dum dont what happenes , really it makes so guilty


wht ya mean :s

---
When someone is in front of my door or in the lounge and talks loudly or increase the tv's volume... meri poori concentration ki waath lag jaati hai. Itna ghussa aata hai. Kabhi kabar tou ghalat bhi padh leta hun :s..  I need complete silence to offer prayers with concentration. Aur phir bhi, dimagh main thought jo aati hain woh bhi ek masla.

----------


## RAHEN

simple...to concentrate on you prayer simply concentrate on the mat...which has a mosque or makkah made...even then if one cant...then read the salah as if you are memorising...not just saying...still not able to concentrate then be active.

----------


## Rockkker

Yes it works,  :Smile: ... main bhi yehi ker raha hun kuch din se... and Alhamdulillah, m able to concentrate. Lekin kabhi kabaar phir bhi aatay hain khayaalaat :s... i guess waqt k saath saath sahi hojae ga.  :Smile:

----------


## Shades

The Problem is human mind is very sharp and can do two things at a time, so when we are offerinf Salah, we are offering Salah and also having thoughts... this is because the salah has become mechanical... we have got used to it, know to concentrate in salah and make it more effective we got try and keep our mind in salah, and thats a bit difficult,,,

But If we know the meaning of the verses which we are reciting and we concentrate on the meaning along with the recitation then, concentration will not be lost in majority of cases as our Brain cannot do more than two things at a time, one remembering the verses of recitation and simultaneously remembering the meaning... Try this Inshallah it will work... 

And last but not the least... the question of prayer's in which we loose concentration whether will be accepted or not... we cant say that they will not be accepted as its upto Allah to decide about it.. But if think on this issue, certainly there is comfort for us, as the fact is Allah does *not* need our Salah.. and worship.. if we worship him then there is *no increase* in his glory *nor if we dont* then there is a decrease...Its just for us that Allah has prescribed the prayer's so that we may prosper from it... and more over to test us who will offer and who don't... who is true Muslim and who is not... its to test and for the our benefit...

The benefit in this world and here after... There are thousands of benefits which we can gain in this world if we offer salah with proper niyath...

----------


## Shades

Here is an intresting Hadith regarding the concentration in Salah..

Few companions, asked to Prophet PBUH. Some times they loose the concentration in salah and they were very concern about that, at that time, Hazrath ALI May Allah be pleased with him was there and he was astonished to hear that and ask the companions how could you loose concentration in salah some time?. Its impossible, then MD SWS said it is possible and asked H Ali to pray 2 rakat Nafil and said if he did not loose the concentration even once then he(prophet PBUH) will gift a shawl.

H Ali prayed and when MD SWS asked what happened, he replied I was offering my salah with full concentration but in last part of salah when I was about to finish , I thought about the shawl whether it will from yemen or elsewhere.

----------


## Rockkker

Thanx for sharing it. I'll try to memorize the translations. Hope it works. Thankx again.  :Smile:

----------


## Shades

u r welcome rocker, its very to memorise the translation of small surah's which we recite in Salah...and also the dua's and zikr which we recite in rukoo and sujoods etc.. may be in a day or two you can memorise ans the moment u memorise and concentrate u will Inshallah be able to concentrate..

and Please let me know if its working...

----------


## Shades

Here is the translation

Starting the Prayer by saying Takbir Tahrimah

Alla-hu Akbar : Allah is the greatest

Dua Al-Istiftah (Supplication of Starting) Recited only in the first Rakath
Subhana Kal-lah hum-ma - Glory be to you, O Allah,

wabi hamdika - and all praises are due unto you,

wata-bara kasmuka - and blessed is your name

wata'ala jad-duka - and high is your majesty

wala ilaha ghyruka - and none is worthy of worship but you.


Next recitation is called Ta'awwuz (Also recited only in the first Rakath)
 A'uzu bil-lahi/ minash Shayta/-nir-rajeem/

 I seek Allah's protection/ from Satan/ who is accursed.

After this, recite the Tasmiah (Should be recited in every Rakath before starting a Surah)
 Bismillah/ hir-Rahma/ nir-Raheem

 In the name of Allah,/ the most Kind /and the most Merciful.


Surah Fatiha (Recited in every Rakath, very important to memorize)
Alhamdul lil-lahi rab-bil 'alameen(Praise is only for Allah, Lord of the Universe.)

Ar rahma nir-raheem-The most Kind, the most Merciful.

Maliki yawmid-deen- The master of the Day of Judgement.

Iyyaka na'budu wa iyyaka nasta'een-You alone we worship & to u alone we pray for help

Ihdinas siratal mustaqeem-Show us the straight way, 

Siratal Lazeena an'amta 'alayhim-The way of those whom you have blessed.

Ghai-ril maghdubi 'alayhim-Who have not deserved your anger,

Walad dal-leen - Nor gone astray.. Ameen

After Surah Fatiha - recite any Surah from the Quran. Please note that the surah recited in the first rakath should be longer than the one recited in the second rakath.

Qul huwal lahu ahad - Say: He is Allah, the only one.

Allah hus-Samad. - Allah helps and does not need help

Lam yalid walam yulad - He does not produce a child, and He was not born of anyone

Walam yakul-lahu Kufuwan ahad - There is no one equal to Him 


Supplication in Ruku (bowing) 

Sub-hana Rabbi-al 'azeem : Glory to my Lord the Exalted


Qawmah (Standing After Ruku)

Sami 'allah hu liman hamida - Verily Allah listens to one who praises Him
Rab-bana lakal hamd - Oh our Lord, all praises be to you

First Sajdah (Prostration)

Before going to the Sajdah, recite Alla-hu Akbar
While in Sajdah, recite the following supplication 3, 5, 7, 9, 11 or more times. Make it an odd number.

Sub-hana Rabbi yal a'la : Oh Allah, glory be to you, the most High

Jalsah (Sitting between two Sajdah)

To rise and sit from the first Sajdah, recite Alla-hu Akbar
Sit for a short while and recite the following:

Allah hum maghfirlee war-ham nee : Oh Allah, forgive me, and have mercy on me

Recite Alla-hu Akbar before going to the secind Sajdah from Jalsah

Recite the same supplication as the first Sajdah


efore starting second rakath, say Alla-hu Akbar while standing up. Now, you have completed one Rakath. Then recite Tasmiah and Surah Fatiha. After Fatiha, recite tasmiah and another surah and proceed to Ruku by saying Alla-hu Akbar. Carry on the acts till the second Sajdah. After second Sajdah, say Alla-hu Akbar, but sit down for reciting Tashahud, Darud and some supplications before finishing the prayer with salam.

Tashahud
At-tahiy-yatu lil-lahi : All compliments are for Allah
was sala-watu wat-tay yibatu : all prayer,and all monitary worship are for Allah
As-salamu 'alayka ay-yuhan-nabiy-yu : Peace be upon you, Oh Prophet,
wa rahma tullahi wa bara-katuhu : and Allah's mercy and blesings
As-salamu 'alayna  : Peace be on us 
wa'ala 'ibadil-la his-sali-heen : and on all righteous slaves of Allah
Ash hadu al- : I bear witness that 
la ilaha il-lal lahu : no one is worthy of worship except Allah
wa ash hadu an-na  : And I bear witness that .
Muhammadan'ab-duhu wa rasuluh : Muhammad is His slave and Messenger

If you are offering 3 Rakath of salah (as in Maghrib), then after Tashahud in second Rakath, you say Alla-hu Akbar and stand up. Then you recite Tasmiah, Fatiha and other supplications. Note that a surah after Fatiha is only recited in the first two rakaths. Carry on till second Sajdah in the normal manner and sit for second Tashahud in the third Rakath. After that, you are to recite the following three supplications and finish the prayer. If you are offering 4 Rakath of salah, then don't sit for Tashahud in the third Rakath. Simply stand up after second Sajdah in the third rakath by saying Alla-hu Akbar. Carry on till second sajdah and sit for Tashahud in the fourth Rakath. Recite the following three supplications to finish the prayer.


Salat Alan-Nabi (Darud) - Salutation to the Prophet

Allah humma sal-li 'ala Muhammadin : Oh Allah, send grace and honour on Muhammad
wa 'ala ali Muhammadin : and On the family of Muhammad
Kama sal-layta 'ala Ibraheema : just as you sent Grace and Honour on Ibrahim
Wa'ala ali Ibraheema : and on the family of Ibrahim
innaka Hameedum Majeed : Surely, you are praiseworthy, the Great

Allah humma barik 'ala Muhammadin : Oh Allah, send your blessing on Muhammad
wa 'ala ali Muhammadin : and On the family of Muhammad
Kama barakta 'ala Ibraheema : as you sent blessings on Ibrahim
Wa 'ala ali Ibraheema : and on the family of Ibrahim
innaka Hameedum Majeed : Surely, you are praiseworthy, the Great

After Salat Alan-Nabi, recite the following: 

Rab bij'alnee muqeemas salati : Oh Lord, make me keep up prayers
wa min zur-riy yatee : and my children
rab-bana wata qab-bal du'a : Our Lord, accept our prayer
rab-ba nagh-firlee wali waliday-ya : Our Lord, forgive me and my parents
wa lil mu-mineena : and all the Believers
yawma yaqumul hisab : on the Day of Judgement


Now, it's time to finish the prayer by saying Salam. Look towards your right shoulder and say it once then look towards your left shoulder and say it once again. Then you are done!

As-salamu 'alaykum wa rah-matul lah : Peace be on you and the mercy of Allah

----------


## Rockkker

> u r welcome rocker, its very to memorise the translation of small surah's which we recite in Salah...and also the dua's and zikr which we recite in rukoo and sujoods etc.. may be in a day or two you can memorise ans the moment u memorise and concentrate u will Inshallah be able to concentrate..
> 
> and Please let me know if its working...


Ahan, Ok.  :Smile:

----------


## **Veil**

thhank you wicked and rocker , we try to put in ON me and will INSHALLAH have a complet focus on my prayer

----------


## Shades

Inshallah, May Allah help us..

----------


## **Veil**

Ammen Allah is mericful

----------


## huda786

Salaam, I have this problem aswell. but it can be improved if you read this and act on it inshaAllah. 
"and my joy is in Salah"

----------


## Tulip

Jazakallah for sharing Huda, welcome here =)

----------


## Noor_Gal

What I do to try to stay focused is really concentrate on what I am saying, like the different Surat's I might be saying, and I try to not zone out, I just focus on what I'm supposed to do. Sometimes, I do drift off, but like, try to really really understand the importance of your words, and remember that the All Mighty Allah is watching you, and knows what you are thinking.

----------


## Tulip

Yes noor, one of my friends told me exactly this tip to concentrate while offering prayer, we should read the ayahs with meaning and concentrate on what we are actually saying at that time.

----------

